# RMNP-Hidden Valley



## suigeneris (May 25, 2004)

Any snow condition reports appreciated for Hidden Valley or Bear Lake area.


----------



## dogalot (Jul 6, 2005)

Just a guess: its not worth trying to ski because the trails are completely packed out by hordes of snow shoers.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

have at it, bear lake has about 30' of snow, flat tops are quality.

hidden valley is starting to look like mary jane. between the snow shoe tours and telemark clinics the only good turns to be had are up high. 

i would get a snowmobile and go up to rabbit ears, run over as many people as you can. that will keep them out. seriously. or go to flat tops. 

pm if you want to go on tour.


----------

